# Where can I find softer springs for my Sr Suntour XCR34 coil spring 130mm



## KonaBigHonzo (Apr 18, 2021)

I need to find different springs for my fork because my fork is as soft as everything can go and I have found out that I just need to get softer springs can anybody help me?


----------



## Dharmabum (Apr 18, 2021)

XCR30 LO/RL 100mm Spring


Precision made spring Designed for different rider sizes and uses Steel construction ConPanna grease recommended during installation Compatible with 2011-2013 XCR30 100mm LO/RL series only Part # FEP529-10 Firm Spring Part # FEP529 Standard Spring Part # FEP529-20 Soft Spring




www.srsuntour.us


----------



## Dharmabum (Apr 18, 2021)

Sorry, should be this one: XCR34 LO/RL 100mm Spring


----------



## KonaBigHonzo (Apr 18, 2021)

Sorry but I need a 130 millimeter travel one sadly but thank you so much for your time


----------

